# bajiquan..



## taitsechien (Jul 10, 2008)

just wondering about bajiquan... fu style tai chi (what i train in) is a mix of tai chi bagua hsing i and baji... and i just learned my first baji form... but i don't know much about the history and so forth... any new knowledge would be awesome... thank you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2008)

taitsechien said:


> just wondering about bajiquan... fu style tai chi (what i train in) is a mix of tai chi bagua hsing i and baji... and i just learned my first baji form... but i don't know much about the history and so forth... any new knowledge would be awesome... thank you


 
The kung fu of body guards also I beleive it was used by the Chinese Military and or the Taiwan military. 

B&#257;jíquán

also one of those CMA style I would love to train


----------

